# Are you too American to understand this?



## tellville (May 20, 2009)

Just want to see how much this purely Canadian statement can be understood by Americans  

"Please pass me a serviette, I spilled my poutine on the chesterfield."

How did you do? What did I say in American


----------



## Rich Koster (May 20, 2009)

Where's my lexicon, 'eh?

Yo homey, gimme a napkin...I dropped my cheesefries on the couch and moms gonna give it to me if the sauce sets in.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (May 20, 2009)

tellville said:


> Just want to see how much this purely Canadian statement can be understood by Americans
> 
> "Please pass me a serviette, I spilled my poutine on the chesterfield."
> 
> How did you do? What did I say in American



Please pass me a napkin, I spilled my pudding on my I love USA shirt?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 20, 2009)




----------



## DMcFadden (May 20, 2009)

*



"Please pass me a serviette, I spilled my poutine on the chesterfield."

Click to expand...

*"Please pass the paper napkin, I spilled my gross brown gravy covered french fires adorned with weird fresh cheese curds all over the couch. And, it is probably America's fault, eh."







serviette = paper napkin
poutine = that gross concoction in the picture
chesterfield = couch

That mess is so gross . . . it is just plain WRONG!


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (May 20, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> "Please pass the paper napkin, I spilled my gross brown gravy covered french fires adorned with weird fresh cheese curds all over the couch. And, it is probably America's fault."


----------



## steven-nemes (May 20, 2009)

No stinkin' clue as to the meaning of that sentence.


----------



## Theognome (May 20, 2009)

tellville said:


> Just want to see how much this purely Canadian statement can be understood by Americans
> 
> "Please pass me a serviette, I spilled my poutine on the chesterfield."
> 
> How did you do? What did I say in American



"Give me some noseplugs- Tellville just spilled his guts all over the board and it smells horrid. He was probably done in by the PirateZombieNinjaRobot".

Theognome


----------



## kvanlaan (May 20, 2009)

> I spilled my gross brown gravy covered french fires adorned with weird fresh cheese curds all over the couch



Sir, thou blasphemest.

Tomorrow, at dawn. You may choose the weapon.

(Quebec may not be good for much, but poutine makes up for most of their shortcomings!)


----------



## OPC'n (May 20, 2009)

I don't even think my sister from Canada would have know what you were talking about.


----------



## Whitefield (May 20, 2009)

"May I please come to USA to get the surgery I need before I die?" ... a loose translation.

Just kidding with you .... since you are in BC you might have heard of one of my direct ancestors .... Sir James Douglas.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (May 20, 2009)

No idea.


----------



## Iconoclast (May 20, 2009)

Let me have a napkin, I spilled my sticky dessert on the sofa ,when i realizied that Canada has no team trying to win the Stanley cup. Imagine that eehhh!


----------



## kvanlaan (May 20, 2009)

> when i realizied that Canada has no team trying to win the Stanley cup.



Harumph. Only 99.3% of the players of both teams are Canadian, but they're 'American' teams? Bah.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 20, 2009)

tellville said:


> Just want to see how much this purely Canadian statement can be understood by Americans
> 
> "Please pass me a serviette, I spilled my poutine on the chesterfield."
> 
> How did you do? What did I say in American



Everything Canadians say gets translated in my mind as:

Doug McKenzie: I am your father, Luke. Give in to the dark side of the force, you knob.
Bob McKenzie: He saw Jedi 17 times, eh. 
Doug McKenzie: The power of the force has stopped you, you hosers.


----------



## Rangerus (May 20, 2009)

I don't know what you said, but if you were in Scotland and spilled your poutine on the chesterfield, we would say:

Ho ye! Whaur ar ye frae? Ah've told you hunners ae times, dinnae pick yer nose wi yer fork!


----------



## Marrow Man (May 20, 2009)

You guys need to just take off:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BFPt001PYU]YouTube - Bob & Doug McKenzie - Take Off[/ame]


----------



## he beholds (May 20, 2009)

i got napkin


----------



## Berean (May 20, 2009)

"Please pass me a napkin, I slopped my disgusting dessert all over your cigarettes, eh?


----------



## raekwon (May 20, 2009)

I'm not too American. I just speak actual English too well.


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 20, 2009)

I figured out napkin--does that count?


----------



## Marrow Man (May 20, 2009)

I'm so southern I thought Chesterfield was a reference to a kind of fried chicken...


----------



## DMcFadden (May 20, 2009)

Guys, I'm serious. They really eat that disgusting glob of cheeze curds and




french fries slathered in brown gravy, called "poutine" 
(whatever that means!).


----------



## Theognome (May 20, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> I'm so southern I thought Chesterfield was a reference to a kind of fried chicken...



You mean, you didn't think cigarettes?

Theognome


----------



## Whitefield (May 20, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so southern I thought Chesterfield was a reference to a kind of fried chicken...
> ...



Maybe he's too young .. I remember them coming in Army C-Rations. Throw the cigs away and smoke the box.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 20, 2009)

I thought cigarettes at first two, but realized it didn't fit the context.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 20, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so southern I thought Chesterfield was a reference to a kind of fried chicken...
> ...



No, I thought of one of the fewer things in life that would be worse for your health -- rural convenience store fried "chicken."

Of course, in considering things even worse for your health that this, it looks like the Canadians might have us beat with those gravy curd fries...


----------



## Jen (May 20, 2009)

I understood it all without cheating, but then, I make a habit of learning Britishisms and Canadianisms whenever I can... (Though I think I might be out of Canadianisms now!)

It reminded me of this, as done by a Canadian friend of mine. I think the only thing rivalling it for unhealthy-ness in this thread is Kevin's avatar...


----------



## bisonrancher (May 21, 2009)

Hmm... I've never used serviette or chesterfield in a conversation...Hope I can still be canadian.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 21, 2009)

> You guys need to just take off



It's a beauty way to go, eh.


----------



## Jen (May 21, 2009)

bisonrancher said:


> Hmm... I've never used serviette or chesterfield in a conversation...Hope I can still be canadian.



I think the data suggests that that just means you're a young Canadian.

(I love linguists who take the time to study this stuff. It gives me fun things to read.)


----------



## tellville (May 21, 2009)

Hey good job guys! Basically it means "Please pass me a napkin, I spilt my dish of fries, cheese curds and gravy onto the couch".



Theognome said:


> "Give me some noseplugs- Tellville just spilled his guts all over the board and it smells horrid. He was probably done in by the PirateZombieNinjaRobot".



Actually, it was the PirateZombieNinjaRobot*WithLasers* that did me in 



DMcFadden said:


> Guys, I'm serious. They really eat that disgusting glob of cheeze curds and
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heretic! This is probably one of the best dishes EVER! So good! How could you not like this?!?!?! 

Now on the health front though, probably not the best


----------

